# Water Leakage into rear tail-lamp assembly



## Domdog31 (Aug 30, 2006)

*EOS REAR TAILIGHT DEFECT!!!*

Good Afternoon All,
Upon driving to work this morning i realized the right taillight on my EOS was out. I purchased this car on 9/1 and the LED's should not burn out at all! I wondered what the heck could this be. So when i got to work i got out and look at the taillight only to find that the housing to the taillight has a factory defect in that it allowed water to get in. The light was about halfway filled with water from our last recent rainstorm. The water was just sitting in there no way of getting out. IT ended up shorting out my tailight causing damage to the LEDs. My service department at my dealership in Clifton, NJ (Gensinger) told me that this was the second time someone brought their EOS in with the same problem this WEEK!...He said they called VW and are sending photos of the housing defect to them to fix upon future cars. Again this was not a problem until 5 months after i had my EOS. ALL owners pleasebe aware of this and i would have your tailights checked!!! I hope this is not the first of many...otherwise my car has been great..I will post pics later tonite of the taillight....
Anyone else have the same problem?


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: EOS REAR TAILIGHT DEFECT!!! (Domdog31)*

Michael
If you're around and this pans out as a design defect I suspect this would need to bought to VW's attention immediately as a possible recall.
-Mark


----------



## Freund (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: EOS REAR TAILIGHT DEFECT!!! (mark_d_drake)*

There has benn no recent reports on a severe number of defective taillights.
Normally they´re pretty well sealed by the supplier - especially as they are not servicable.
(LED sealed taillight units).
Keep us posted on the progress.
Greetings out of Wolfsburg








Freund


----------



## Domdog31 (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: EOS REAR TAILIGHT DEFECT!!! (Freund)*

i will keep you all posted as to the progress...thanks guys!


----------



## neweosowner (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: EOS REAR TAILIGHT DEFECT!!! (Domdog31)*

Thanks for the report. Is there something you noticed (other than the water!) that would help us look for it on our vehicles? Is there a clear and obvious gap somewhere? If not...I guess we'll have to wait for the Technical Bulletin from VW.


----------



## Domdog31 (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: EOS REAR TAILIGHT DEFECT!!! (neweosowner)*

i did not notice anything until the light was shorted out...im assuming the rain came in from the top and settled in on the bottom....so i would look around the top edge of the housing...although this is just a guess...hope its just a one off and is not a factory defect...although my dealer thinks its a factory issue


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: EOS REAR TAILIGHT DEFECT!!! (Domdog31)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Domdog31* »_i did not notice anything until the light was shorted out...im assuming the rain came in from the top and settled in on the bottom....so i would look around the top edge of the housing...although this is just a guess...hope its just a one off and is not a factory defect...although my dealer thinks its a factory issue

Thanks for the heads up.
I assume from your response above that there is no oblivious gap or opening that can be seen while the tail light unit is still in place on the vehicle.
Kevin


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: EOS REAR TAILIGHT DEFECT!!! (Domdog31)*

Hi Dominick:
Well, I woke up this morning and the world was still turning, so, I guess that VW has not stopped production of the Eos yet pending investigation into why you have water in your rear lamp assembly.
You are correct, LEDs should not (and generally do not) burn out. What probably happened - as you explained in your second breathless sentence - was that the accumulation of water in the lamp assembly caused the electronics in the lamp assembly to fail. There are quite a few circuit boards inside modern rear lamp assemblies - if you are curious, have a look at the photos on this thread: Enabling (or retrofitting) a rear foglight on a North American Phaeton. These are not Eos rear lights, they are Phaeton rear lights, but they use the same LED technology and are made by the same supplier.
I have not heard any reports from others about water accumulating in the rear lights. Although it is possible that there might be a bad batch of lights (meaning, a defect in how the lamp housings have been sealed up), I think that because both problem reports have come from the same dealer, it might be more probable that the lotboy at your dealership is having difficulty judging vehicle closure rate and proximity to other vehicles when he is parking Eos vehicles at the dealership. 
Please post the photos you promised, it would be very interesting to see them.
Michael


----------



## Domdog31 (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: EOS REAR TAILIGHT DEFECT!!! (PanEuropean)*

Hey great response-and yes i do forget to use commas sometimes-haha-nevertheless-i am going to take pictures now and thanks for the help!! I will keep you all posted on the progress of this situation.
PS i love how the moderator changed the post topic header (in order to keep the peace by avoiding words like "defect" haha, dont worry i love my EOS i would never bash it)


----------



## Domdog31 (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: EOS REAR TAILIGHT DEFECT!!! (Domdog31)*

Here are some pics...
































The taillight has condensation throughout....


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: EOS REAR TAILIGHT DEFECT!!! (Domdog31)*

Ouch, that looks serious... You sure you didn't take it swimming....


----------



## Domdog31 (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: EOS REAR TAILIGHT DEFECT!!! (mark_d_drake)*

nope just a normal rain storm...unfortunately my taillight was thirsty...it really is an inconvience beacuse my dealer has to order the part... 
hey michael this is under warranty right??


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: EOS REAR TAILIGHT DEFECT!!! (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
I have not heard any reports from others about water accumulating in the rear lights. Although it is possible that there might be a bad batch of lights (meaning, a defect in how the lamp housings have been sealed up), I think that because both problem reports have come from the same dealer, it might be more probable that the lotboy at your dealership is having difficulty judging vehicle closure rate and proximity to other vehicles when he is parking Eos vehicles at the dealership. 

Michael- 
I find it very curious that you would even suggest this as a theory for the water leakage. I realize you hold VW in high esteem, but that is too much. 
Which is the more likely scenario, that a dealer employee created some kind of invisible damage to the light while moving the vehicle, with a bumper that protrudes some 10 or so inches behind the light assembly, or that there was some defect produced during the manufacturing process, that was over-looked during QA checks? When you consider the factory's far less than stellar performance thus far with quality control on this car, the answer is clear. 
Further, the bad batch of lights theory neither gains nor loses credence. Since they were at the same dealership, the cars could likely have shared similar production schedules.
While it is often helpful to have a level-headed pro-VW perspective (we're all pro-VW, but you get my meaning), there is a logical limit to that reasoning. 
Giles


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: EOS REAR TAILIGHT DEFECT!!! (mark_d_drake)*

Sorry, I couldn't resist.


----------



## Domdog31 (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: EOS REAR TAILIGHT DEFECT!!! (flheat)*

hhhahahh.....dick


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: EOS REAR TAILIGHT DEFECT!!! (Domdog31)*

Some one has way too much time on their hands


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: EOS REAR TAILIGHT DEFECT!!! (Domdog31)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Domdog31* »_..i love how the moderator changed the post topic header (in order to keep the peace by avoiding words like "defect"... 


_Quote, originally posted by *gilesrulz* »_I find it very curious that you would even suggest this as a theory for the water leakage. I realize you hold VW in high esteem, but that is too much. ... While it is often helpful to have a level-headed pro-VW perspective (we're all pro-VW, but you get my meaning), there is a logical limit to that reasoning. 

Giles, Dominick:
Both of you have raised very important points, and I want to explain the reasons to everyone why I sometimes change post titles. It is important that all of you comprehend the 'how and why' behind the actions I take as a moderator, because *I moderate as a service to the forum participants and to facilitate operation of the forum*, not from the perspective of some kind of 'forum dictator' or VW apologist.
It is normal for anyone to be upset when they discover that their vehicle is not meeting their expectations. Normally, when we as owners encounter a problem, we report the problem here in an effort to gather information that will lead to two outcomes: *1)* Determination of what caused the problem, and *2)* Determination of how to rectify the problem.
Often, subsequent discussion, data collection and investigation determines that the cause of the problem is something that is within the control of Volkswagen, either at a design, manufacturing or assembly level. Good examples of this are the problems we have discussed concerning the pinch protection on the side windows (cause: assembly procedures, rectification: adjust the things), or the problems with radio reception on early production cars (cause: software problem, rectification: flash update the software).
However, just as often, the cause of the problem is found to be something that is totally unrelated to Volkswagen. A classic example of this is a report of unintended acceleration. This pops up about once every 6 months, and usually the person who reports it will post a report with some dramatic, ALL CAPS title, along the lines of "LIFE-THREATENING DEFECT DISCOVERED - DO NOT GET OUT OF BED UNTIL THIS IS FIXED" Inevitably, after other forum members take a rational, dispassionate look at things, the original poster realizes (with some surprise) that the problem was caused by their floormat getting stuck under the gas pedal. Here's a perfect example, from this week's crop of posts in the Phaeton forum: sudden acceleration!
Although I am a VW enthusiast, I'm also a rational person. By profession, I am an aviation safety manager. This work encompasses all sorts of things - right now, I am working on an aircraft accident investigation for the NTSB. One of the things I have learned from my work is that you report the *facts*, you don't jump to conclusions. You only form conclusions when you have enough data to support the conclusion.
The facts contained in the first post made on this thread support the following conclusion: *Water is leaking into Dominick's rear lamp assembly.* That is a fact. We don't yet know *where *the water is getting in, much less *why *the water is getting in. So, I changed the post title to better reflect the facts contained in the first post.
As the months go by, we build a body of knowledge here in the forum that we - and future Eos owners to come - can use to gather information. This almost always means use of a search engine to look for data. If someone comes along in 6 months with the very same problem - water leaking into their rear tail-lamp assembly - what post title do you think would return the best results if they are trying to find if this has been reported in the past: "Rear Taillight Defect", or "Water leakage into rear tail-light assembly"?
That's why I sometimes change post titles.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: EOS REAR TAILIGHT DEFECT!!! (Domdog31)*

Dominick:
Towards trying to determine why water got into your tail-light assembly: When I replaced the NAR spec tail-lights in my Phaeton with ROW spec lights, I noticed that there was a foam pad attached to the forward face of the light assembly that seals the light assembly to the aft face of the body of the car. The foam pad comes pre-installed from the manufacturer of the light assembly. It is held in place by a thin layer of double-sided tape on both sides. A protective film needs to be removed to expose the adhesive tape on the forward face of the foam seal before the light is put in place on the car. Once this is done, the foam pad seals the light assembly up against water infiltration.
When your dealer replaces the light on your car, perhaps ask them to take a close look at this foam seal, if in fact there is such a seal on an Eos light. If the Eos light uses this foam seal design, then I can think of two possible reasons for the water leakage: Either the seal has failed, or perhaps someone did not remove the protective film from the forward-facing side before they installed the light.
If the seal has failed, I think the first thing that needs to be considered is whether or not the failure has taken place as a result of actions that have taken place after the vehicle arrived at your local VW dealership - for example, someone using a high-pressure wash wand in the wrong area, or use of a strong chemical, or similar.
We had a somewhat similar problem with corrosion on Phaeton brake calipers last year. An owner who bought his Phaeton from a dealership 5 miles down the road from my dealership reported that the covers on his brake calipers were always corroding and looked absolutely awful, and this owner was very vocal in his contempt for VW and expressed his outrage, indignation, and angst that despite the fact that his front brake calipers had been replaced three times (under warranty) for corrosion, they still corroded within 60 days of installation. I looked at the calipers on my Phaeton, and on the service loaner Phaeton at my VW dealership, and they both looked just fine. So, I paid a little visit to the wash bay of the dealership down the road, and the PDI employee there showed me the "awesome" truck acid that he was using to clean the wheels. He was really proud of how nice and shiny he could get the alloy wheels when he sprayed this acid on them - 100% of the brake dust came off right away, no scrubbing, and the wheels looked like a million bucks.
Needless to say, this truck acid was also eating the paint off the brake calipers - not only of Phaetons, but just about every demonstrator and service loaner in the fleet of that dealership. See what I mean about being careful about jumping to conclusions?
Some countries - the United States being amongst them - encourage a culture of blame. Problems don't have causes attached to them, they have blame attached to them. This is a cultural issue, and it is unfortunate. Because we have an international community here in our forum, let's try and keep localized decision making criteria (translation = "Who should I sue for this?") out of our problem solving process.
Michael

*Note foam rubber seal, with peel-off adhesive protector in place*
(Phaeton rear light shown - not sure if the Eos is the same concept or not)

*Note how electronics are exposed if foam rubber seal fails*

*Note how and where foam seal matches up with hole in body assembly*


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: EOS REAR TAILIGHT DEFECT!!! (PanEuropean)*

Dominick:
One last thought - perhaps inquire if the leaking tail-light was replaced once already - maybe because it was damaged during transit before you took delivery of the car. If the light assembly was replaced after the car left the factory, it is possible that the new assembly was not installed correctly.
Michael


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: EOS REAR TAILIGHT DEFECT!!! (PanEuropean)*

Michael
I assume the second shot is taken looking into the assembly after removing the back cover ?. Looking at Dominics Photos, and the amound of water inside the (supposidly) sealed unit wouldnt' you be worried about how that much water could get in, even if the entire seal was missing given that the unit would be inside the trunk.
-Mark


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: EOS REAR TAILIGHT DEFECT!!! (PanEuropean)*

Michael-
I have no problems with your 'downgrading' post titles. Often times they are inflammatory or do not represent accurately the contents of the post. I understand this and appreciate both your efforts, and the need for such vigilance.
But you must also remember that doing such things gives you an aura of expertise. So when you say things like 'This is obviously because a trained ape came and licked your fender.' these theories are given more credence than others of similar veracity.
You say from your work that you learned to report facts and not jump to conclusion, but your theory for this leak is nothing more than conjecture. It is speculation that isn't supported by the limited facts available. The OP stated that not only had the dealer already determined that problem was a defective light, but that the dealer had taken the proactive step of sending photographs to Volkswagen detailing the defect.
I guess what I'm saying is while I appreciate your efforts as moderator, I would suggest you need to be more careful than the rest of us what theories you propose, both because of your position of authority, and because you do not yet have one of these cars to interact with every day.
Giles


----------



## Speedster356 (Aug 7, 2006)

I inspected my rear right light and I noticed that I could push in the clear red surface about 1mm while on the rear left light, it was very solid. Maybe the lights are not sealed properly along that area. I have not tested it in rain yet. I only have it a week now.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: EOS REAR TAILIGHT DEFECT!!! (gilesrulz)*

*Giles:*
That's fair comment. Thank you for noting it, I will keep it in mind.
*Fotis:*
I think the ability to move the light slightly if you push it _might _be by design - in other words, part of the reason for the foam pad is to allow the fasteners holding the light to be adjusted so that the edges of the light are flush with the body panel. But, this is just a guess.
Michael


----------



## Speedster356 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: EOS REAR TAILIGHT DEFECT!!! (PanEuropean)*

The movement was between these 2 parts and noticeable only on one of the lights (right).


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: EOS REAR TAILIGHT DEFECT!!! (gilesrulz)*

See if Michael really had an agenda he would have changed the title to:
"When Lotboys Attack!"
The fact of the matter is there is water in your car, you don't know how it got there, and there is no visible damage to suggest you or anyone else did it post delivery. A defect is a defect whether it is in the design, manufacturing, assembly, transportation, or detailing phase. I believe Michael is right that we have no proof of it being systemic, but that only rules out design and perhaps manufacturing. Random defects in workmanship can and do still occur in every industry which makes the initial title valid. Rather than wordsmithing every post title to death perhaps we should rely on people to read the entries within and come to the same conclusions we have rather than assume the word "defect" will portray some image of a massive breakdown in VW engineering.
I believe it was in the window misalignment post where somebody started spouting off about how the whole roof didn't work which is a clear example of where a moderator needs to step in. In the case of this rear tail light I say let the old title stand until we can rule out all examples of defects.

P.S. You could always be the first guy on the block with a fish tank in their car. I briefly toyed with putting my fish in the passenger seat for a photo op after I discovered standing water there.


----------



## Domdog31 (Aug 30, 2006)

Mike, thanks for the longwinded explanation, although there could be many causes (blames) for the leakage we still cannot assume its 'not' a defect. For example, the "facts" are that there is water in my 5 month old EOS! There was another reported case of the same problem at my same dealership. I am not offering that its a factory defect but rather a more logical conclusion points to a malfunction of a seal somwhere. If that seal was improperly installed by VW then that is a 'defect'. I understand your anti-anarchy campaign but facts and reality are usually the same thing. Leak = realtity Defect = Leak. I really do appreciate your effort on trying to resolve the problem though. It does not go unotticed, just incase your a humble guy.


----------



## Freund (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (Domdog31)*

Just some clarifications








EOS Taillights - the lights are bolted to the rear end by two threads (four connections).
Each "bolt" has a integrated adjustment "screw" to precisely match the taillights to the rear- bumper/decklid.
The forward corner is connected to the fender by a slot-in solution (non adjustable),
whle the upper part of the taillight is screwed to the bumper with a T20.
The whole upper structure is covered by a plastic designcover that is clipped on.
Michael is right, that there is a foam seal on the back of the taillight assembly - but this time it is definitely not glued to the bumper.
I have changed taillights on some EOS´ses already.
They have never been glued - nor do replacement taillights have the described film to "expose" the douple sided tape.
The enclosed pictures show an islandgrey Eos with the taillights in the trunk.
Enjoy your EOS´n greetings out of Germany
Freund 























































_Modified by Freund at 10:24 PM 1-11-2007_


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (Freund)*

Based on this, have you got any educated guess as how the hell the water got into the tail light...


----------



## Domdog31 (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (mark_d_drake)*

i really would like to know that answer.....there is no apparent gap that is visible to my eye....


----------



## Freund (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (Domdog31)*

As said before my guess is - that "your" taillight experienced some difficulties during the "birthprocess" @ the suppliers plant.
The sealing between the "Body" and the lens is propably defective.
It does not take a big hole to fill the taillight - just a little constant drain - especially during heavy rain - the water running down the rearlid will also pass the taillights.......
Your dealer will change your taillight - and everything will be fine.
The reason for a second "aquarium" taillight Eos @ your VW Dealership is very curious - cause there is no reason for it.
This really makes you think about somekind of a "handling problem" or manipulation.....
I have no idea what, by whom or however.....just curious.
Good luck with you wonderful car - greetings
Freund










_Modified by Freund at 11:30 PM 1-11-2007_


----------



## Domdog31 (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (Freund)*

freund....good post


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: EOS REAR TAILIGHT DEFECT!!! (aflaedge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aflaedge* »_A defect is a defect whether it is in the design, manufacturing, assembly, transportation, or detailing phase...

I'll 'kinda, sorta' agree with that.
Certainly if the cause of any problem can be traced back to design, manufacturing, or assembly, it's fair to call it a defect. Those three areas are under the full control of the manufacturer.
Transportation is kind of a grey area. The manufacturer has a fair amount of control over the vehicles until they reach the port of the destination country. I know that VW of America controls their own port receiving areas and they inspect each vehicle quite carefully after it is removed from the ship. The vehicle is only released from the port if it is fully satisfactory in all respects. However, once the vehicle leaves the port, it is in the hands of common carriers. In theory, if damage occurs during the domestic shipment process (port to dealer), the dealers should catch it and fix it. But, as we have all learned, the attention to detail that you get varies a bit from dealer to dealer - forgive the understatement.
That leaves two areas where I kind of disagree with you - one that you mentioned, and one that you didn't mention. The one you mentioned is detailing. Consider the story about the Phaeton wheel corrosion I reported above:

_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_An owner who bought his Phaeton from a dealership 5 miles down the road from my dealership reported that the covers on his brake calipers were always corroding and looked absolutely awful, and this owner was very vocal in his contempt for VW and expressed his outrage, indignation, and angst that despite the fact that his front brake calipers had been replaced three times (under warranty) for corrosion, they still corroded within 60 days of installation. I looked at the calipers on my Phaeton, and on the service loaner Phaeton at my VW dealership, and they both looked just fine. So, I paid a little visit to the wash bay of the dealership down the road, and the PDI employee there showed me the "awesome" truck acid that he was using to clean the wheels. He was really proud of how nice and shiny he could get the alloy wheels when he sprayed this acid on them - 100% of the brake dust came off right away, no scrubbing, and the wheels looked like a million bucks.
Needless to say, this truck acid was also eating the paint off the brake calipers - not only of Phaetons, but just about every demonstrator and service loaner in the fleet of that dealership.

Now, that owner was really bellicose and darn close to obnoxious in the forum when he was reporting his problems. He was full of righteous indignation that he had paid all this money for a car and the brake calipers were corroding right in front of his very eyes. But, honestly, can you blame the manufacturer? No way. It's a local problem, and the cause of the problem can be traced to events that took place after the vehicle was put into service. The sad part of it is that the dealer employee (the kid who washed the cars) wasn't even being intentionally careless - he was actually going out of his way to get the car as clean as he possibly could.
The possible source of a problem you didn't mention is what happens once the car has been put into service. By this I mean parking lot bumps, problems arising from car washes, problems arising from folks hitting curb stops, or even problems arising from people not reading the owner manual and thus improperly operating the vehicle. Those areas are all sources of problems, and we need to keep our minds open to them, if for no reason other than to ensure we find the cause of the problem as quickly as possible.
It reminds me a bit of the old story about the guy who shaves in the morning with his expensive triple blade razor, and gets three cuts from the dull blade. He's really angry about this, and tells his wife that he's going to call the manufacturer and really ream them out about their crappy quality control - he paid a lot of money for those premium blades. His wife supports him 100%, because that's a lot easier to do than telling him that she used the razor a few times to shave her legs.








When troubleshooting any problem, we need to keep our minds open to all possible causes. If we don't, we won't be as successful as we want to be in identifying the cause, which is usually a prerequisite to solving a problem.
Michael


_Modified by PanEuropean at 9:30 PM 1-11-2007_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (Freund)*

*Freund:*
Great pictures, thanks ever so much for posting them. That sheds a lot of light (forgive the pun) on the water infiltration issue. It looks to me like the water level in Dominick's lights is about level with the bottom of the small opening on the forward face of the lights (where the foam seal is). Whether that suggests that the water is getting IN at the seal, or whether it is getting in somewhere else and the excess is then flooding OUT at the seal we don't know.
*Dominick:*
Perhaps have a peek in the trunk of your Eos, right below those small round holes you can see in the bodyshell, and see if there is any evidence of water leaking _into_ the trunk cavity _from_ the light. That might help you determine if water is getting in there, or just coming out there.
Michael


----------



## Domdog31 (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Trunk Shows no sign of leakage. I will give a more thorough look tomorrow.


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: (Freund)*

Ranier
Could you get a couple of closeups of the tail light assembly just as it looks coming off of the car including one showing where the lens meets the housing? Thanks
Andy


----------



## Freund (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (cb391)*

Will post more detailed pictures next week....
Right now I am on a trip away from home.
Yesterday i just checked my picture Database and found the above posted pic - wich i did in December.
In my Garage there should be some eight sets of EOS taillights - enough to take some detail pics








Greetings
Freund


----------



## trampdog (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: EOS REAR TAILIGHT DEFECT!!! (Domdog31)*

Hi to Domdog31 all of you on the other side of the pond, this is Trampdog from England.
I would like to add some info to this thread about water ingress.
I appolgise if this is long winded, but these are the facts as they happened.
I purchased my 2.0Turbo Eos in September 2006. One morning (Monday) when it was two weeks old, then it failed to start. The break down guy repoted that it failed to start due to a flat/drained battery.
He charged the battery but could find no fault as to why it was drained.
Being unhappy about this, I booked the car in at the supplying dealer to have them investigate.
They service deptartment was busy so I had to wait 8 days until the following Tuesday for them to inspect it.
During this time. my car started to suffer from internal condensation, ie when the car was parked overnight, and for 9 hours during the day whilst I am at work.
I reported this to the dealer when the car was inspected for the flat/drained battery issue.
They also could find no fault with the battery or any of the car electrics, but they found a fault with a "fan" associated with the 2 zone climate control, which they said was probably causing delay in the condensation from clearing up.
This was not fixed as they had no spare parts, which they had to order.
The fan was fixed the following Tuesday, after which the car still suffered from internal condensation, but not all the time.
The condensation seemed worse on Dry, Sunny days.
On these days, I had to start the engine and wait for the engine to warm up before the condensation would clear up, and even on some occasions wipe the inside of the windows with a leather cloth (usually used on the outside of a car after it has been washed)
Note, this is not a "mist" but is "water droplets" on the inside of the front Windshield and Rear window and hanging under the glass sunroof.
I thought that water must be entering the car, and causing the condensation. So I checked carpets front and rear, and these were dry.
I checked the boot and this was dry.
I have even sat in the car, whilst my wife has sprayed the car with a hosepipe and can not see any water entering the roof or windows etc.
I reported this to the dealer dirctor , who basically was not interested and replied with alsorts of rubbish but did say that they would report it to the UK technical help centre.
After severals weeks of hearing nothing and generally being fed up with the condensation, I drove the car to the dealer without manually wiping the front windshield (except for a small porthole, so I could see. No cops around !)
The dealer director then agreed that I had a problem. We checked the carpets etc and all was dry, but this time (and I am kicking myself for not doing so earlier) we looked under the boot liner that sits in the bottom of the boot and found droplets of water on top of the carpeted floor.{please be patient, nearly there chaps}
*We lifted the carpeted floor a,d found that the spare wheel well was full of water* and covered the spare wheel.
The dealer director was gobsmacked and he fetched the service manager who removed the spare wheel and used a mop and bucket to start to remove the water.
I letf the car with them and collected it *eight days *later after they had fixed the leak.
It took them several days to find out where exactly the water was entering etc and once it was found I went along to the garage to see for myself.
The water was entering behind the left hand side rear light cluster.
Where the rear left hand side wing meets the boot, then once the rear light cluster was removed, then along the joint of the two metal panels is a Sealing Tape, as shown in photos that I have seen in other threads on Vortex.
The water was passing through this Sealing Tape and had eventually filled the spare wheel well, and was the cause of the internal condensation.
In the process, the water has also covered most of the hydraulics and electrics that operate the roof, and was probably why the the battery was drained due to water in the boot, but this is not proven.
I do not know if anyone had looked in the spare wheel well when I had the original falt battery problem, as I never thought to look there !
Since the repair, then my spare wheel well has remained dry (I check it every day) but compared to other cars, then the Eos still suffers from more Internal Condensation compared to other cars that I park next to, whichare parked for the same lengthof time, in the same weather conditionsetc, ie at home parked next to my wifes car overnight, or parked at work all day, in the company car park along side all my work mates for 9 hours.
I have written to VW UK, but they do not seem to be concerned and their stance is that the car has been repaired under the terms of the warranty, so shuut up complaining !
Good Old VW 
Bye 
Paul.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: EOS REAR TAILIGHT DEFECT!!! (trampdog)*

Hi Paul:
Welcome to the forum, and thanks for taking the time to write up such an thorough and interesting report of your difficulties.
I'm a little bit surprised that there is not some kind of drain port located at the lowest point of the spare tire well. My VW (a Phaeton) has a self-sealing drain valve down there - I guess to get rid of any water that might accumulate as a result of using the ski bag or whatever.
You are not the first person from the UK who has reported problems with water condensation on the inside windows - which we now know, thanks to your report - may indicate water accumulating either in the trunk or in the cabin footwells. It is interesting to observe that there have not been any reports of water accumulation inside the body of the vehicle from North American owners, excepting reports of roof or window related problems where the water entry point is already known. This makes me wonder if the problems that have been reported from the UK are perhaps unique to RHD cars - or perhaps unique to the shipping and/or storage practices that are used in the UK? Just thinking out loud here...
Michael


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: EOS REAR TAILIGHT DEFECT!!! (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_ It is interesting to observe that there have not been any reports of water accumulation inside the body of the vehicle from North American owners, excepting reports of roof or window related problems where the water entry point is already known. This makes me wonder if the problems that have been reported from the UK are perhaps unique to RHD cars - or perhaps unique to the shipping and/or storage practices that are used in the UK? Just thinking out loud here...
Michael

Could it be related to the fact that in NA, we have different tail light assemblies?
Richard


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: EOS REAR TAILIGHT DEFECT!!! (trampdog)*

Welcome to the forum Paul,
Your post is both descriptive and informative, well done.
I believe it is grubbygirl who has reported very similar problems with her Eos. She will likely read your post with great interest.
I'm wondering if your continued condensation problem could be due to the fact the fabrics in your car became "saturated" with moisture from the original problem. Not enough to feel wet, but retaining a higher than normal moisture content. If this is the case, they should eventually "dry out". Like Micheal, I'm just thinking out loud here.
Kevin


----------



## trampdog (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: EOS REAR TAILIGHT DEFECT!!! (just4fun)*

Hi Kevin, thanks for your thoughts.
The seat trim is leather (another expensive option here in the UK) and seems to be dry.
Whenever I am driving the car, then I have the heater controls turned up, (quite high for the first few days, when the car was returned to me) so I would expect any moisture to have dried out by now.
Paul...


----------



## Speedster356 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: EOS REAR TAILIGHT DEFECT!!! (trampdog)*

I noticed a bit of play along this line, which could be responsible for letting water in. I have not tested mine yet.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: EOS REAR TAILIGHT DEFECT!!! (trampdog)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trampdog* »_Whenever I am driving the car, then I have the heater controls turned up, (quite high for the first few days, when the car was returned to me) so I would expect any moisture to have dried out by now.

Hi Paul:
I wet-shampoo the carpets in my VW twice a year (kind of a necessity if you have beige carpets and live in Canada), and for a few days after I do that, I just park the car in my garage with all the windows down. The garage is not heated but the water evaporates pretty quickly.
If you don't have access to a secure garage, perhaps you could ask your VW dealer if they would let you leave it inside their service bay over a weekend with the top down and the boot lid open. I bet that would dry it out really quickly.
Michael


----------



## GurnyGub (Nov 21, 2006)

Paul
Sounds like you've been pretty patient, but I'm disappointed with VWUK's apparent attitude. Can or will they extend your warranty? I shall be all over my car when it arrives Tuesday! The present condensation worries me in your case because it was the solid wheel well that was full of water, not carpets and interior floor, am I right? So where's all the water still coming from? 
John


----------



## smilinmike (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: EOS REAR TAILIGHT DEFECT!!! (PanEuropean)*

Michael,
Regarding facts, you should add that a preponderance of the evidence supports a fact. For example, if you have 10 posters stating that there is a taillight leak issue, then it's a problem that needs to be addressed by VW and the OEM taillight supplier. VW made a promise this year to reduce all garage trips by VW owners by 50% - they had better live up to their promise.
I'm a proud owner of a 2004 VW Passat 1.8t that has been to the dealership garage for a total of 52 days since I purchased it December 24, 2004. Any improvement on this record is welcome.
Forums and blogs are established for this reason: to get the point across that something is wrong and ultimately hold unscrupulous dealerships accountable and force them to fix warranty items. Your rationale that a garage assistant parking cars too close together doesn't hold water.
However, the posters indicate that the EOS taillights definitely do.







-Mike


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: EOS REAR TAILIGHT DEFECT!!! (smilinmike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smilinmike* »_I'm a proud owner of a 2004 VW Passat 1.8t that has been to the dealership garage for a total of 52 days since I purchased it December 24, 2004. 

OK, that explains the rather negative tone in all of the posts that you have made since you joined Vortex earlier today. My suggestion to you is that you visit the Passat forum, it is more likely that you will find solutions there than here. This forum is specific to the Eos.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: EOS REAR TAILIGHT DEFECT!!! (smilinmike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smilinmike* »_Forums and blogs are established for this reason: to get the point across that something is wrong and ultimately hold unscrupulous dealerships accountable and force them to fix warranty items. 

No, Mike, you are *way wrong* there.
This forum was established for owners and enthusiasts of VW Eos vehicles to come together and share common interests and exchange information. Some of that information exchanging may be concerned with finding the most rapid and successful fix for any problems that may be encountered.
This forum is most definitely *NOT *a place for someone with an axe to grind to come and vent their spleen on everyone else. Nor is it a bully pulpit for someone to use to apply pressure to their dealership or to a manufacturer to right a perceived wrong.
We are solution focused here. If a problem exists, we document it, gather the facts as best we can, and we try and come up with the most effective and accurate fix. 
Just about everyone who comes here comes here for relaxation and for a pleasant time. No-one want to read someone else's rants, or someone else's blog. This ain't the place to create a rant or a blog. The Internet offers you ample opportunity to do that, but not here, thank you very much. If your dealer has not fixed something under warranty to your satisfaction, deal with them or call VW, but don't come and wreck the tone of this forum.
Michael the Moderator


----------



## trampdog (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: EOS REAR TAILIGHT DEFECT!!! (PanEuropean)*

Hi Michael, you may be misunderstanding me.
At present time my car is dry.
The inside of my boot and indeed the inside of my Eos is bone dry now.
The cause of the leak into the boot was the water leaking in through the joint of the rear wing and the boot lid area that is behind the left hand side rear light cluster.
This water then tracked down inside the raer wing and accumulated in the spare wheel well. 
At a first look into the boot, then no water could be seen.
But under the false boot floor, ie in the spare wheel well, is where the water ended up.
Also as I said previously, this water then soaked all the elctro mechanical hydraulic bits that are installed in the rear wing aand the boot floor area.
My local vw garage/dealer has fixed this leak.
As a side issue, It took them 8 days in which to do this. Which is eight days in which the car was off the road and not available for me to drive. When this happened, then I had owned the Eos for less than two months, so 8 days plus all my other trips to the garage adds up to a lot of "downtime" as we call it in such a short time frame.
As not every Eos owner is complaining etc, then the internal condensation must be down to poor build quality on my Eos, as my local garage/dealer says that they can not faind any faults or malfunctions with the climate control etc
It's just that this car suffers from internal condensation, like no other car that I have ever owned.








Paul...


----------



## trampdog (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: EOS REAR TAILIGHT DEFECT!!! (PanEuropean)*

Sorry Michael, 
but if this guy has parted with lots of his hard earned cash, then surely he a right to be negative, and to have his views, as long as it not abusive etc.
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Paul...


----------



## trampdog (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: (GurnyGub)*

HI John, I have indeed been patient, I wrote to VW Germany on the 13th of December 2006 and today I have received a reply from VW Germany, that pretty much says nothing.
I expained to then my concerns over the long term reliability issues that I have, after having most of the roof control mechanism covered in water etc, but my feeling is that they are not interested.
I am trying to work out how to attach their reply to this site, so that anyone with any interest can read it.








Paul..


----------



## Freund (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (trampdog)*

A used V6 taillight assembly....
Lens:









Rearview:
 








 








Designcover removed (there can be some "play" between the lens an the flexible cover)
 








 








I hope those pics clarify the "situation" a little!
Greetings out of the "Fatherland"
Freund










_Modified by Freund at 3:33 PM 1-15-2007_


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: EOS REAR TAILIGHT DEFECT!!! (trampdog)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trampdog* »_Sorry Michael, 
but if this guy has parted with lots of his hard earned cash, then surely he a right to be negative, and to have his views, as long as it not abusive etc.
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Paul...

Second that.
Unless VWvortex is in the business of censoring legitimate topics with additional criteria not stated in the user end agreement then perhaps we shouldn't put down his tone. His display of anger and frustration is only natural when dealing with an expensive piece of machinery that could potentially harm you or others if it malfunctions. While a cool response may be less likely to be ignored, it doesn't make his point any more valid or factual. I think that's the real goal of the this forum, to get to the truth regardless of how pretty it is.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: EOS REAR TAILIGHT DEFECT!!! (aflaedge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aflaedge* »_I think that's the real goal of the this forum, to get to the truth regardless of how pretty it is.

I agree with that totally. Let's just do it without all the whining, the sorrow, the angst, and all that other depressing crap that some people want to dump on others.
I have no desire whatsoever to control content or dismiss problems. You guys seem to forget that it is ME that is posting all the TBs.
What I will not put up with, simply because 99% of the other forum members don't want it either, is whining, moaning, or axe-grinding. That kind of nonsense drives people away from the forum. We're adults here, let's behave like adults.
Michael


----------



## trampdog (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: EOS REAR TAILIGHT DEFECT!!! (PanEuropean)*

Hi Michael, I do not mean to knock the work that you do, and I am sure that all technical bulletins that help people are very much appreciated.
Speaking for myself, then I would not be using forums if there was nothing wrong with my car !
It is only by haviing faults that I have found my way to this forum.
It is only human nature to complain.
I am sure that there must be hundreds of satisfied customers to every cutomer that has a problem.
Therefore would it not be in VW's own interest to listen and to have their dealers instructed to listen to customers and take on board what is being reported back, rather than to try the fobbing off technique and hope that the customer gets fed up and goes away.
Todays customer may not be tommorows customer !
PS it is worth looking up the word "customer" as this would show that this is " someone who pays for goods and service" and some of us have already paid for our goods but are not getting the service that goes with it.
Paul..


----------



## Domdog31 (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: EOS REAR TAILIGHT DEFECT!!! (trampdog)*

I still have not received a call from my VW service center to fix my taillight....checked the spare tire well...its dry no signs of leakage....its been a week since i brought my car in to get looked at....its taking this long for them to order a replacement....any suggestions on what to tell them to look for? they were scratching their heads when they were looking at my tailight last week....really assuring







supposedly the part is "backorderd" is what i was told...how the hell could it be backorderd? VW better get its **** straight, whether or not you guys feel the same way or not....i have been driving around with one taillight for a week now and the rain here in the NorthEast hasnt helped the visibility....


----------



## trampdog (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: EOS REAR TAILIGHT DEFECT!!! (Domdog31)*

Hi Domdog31, 
I am afraid that I do not have any suggestions as what to look for.
Presumably, they are going to replace the whole light assembly.
If it leaks in the future then perhaps this could be put down to a faulty component or down to the fact that there is movement/flex in the chassis,
What I mean by this, is that to park my car on my drive, then I have to drive across the lowered curb/pavement (which is a normal every day experience )
Because of the narrow width of the road in which I live, then this means that the front wheels (driving on to the driveway in a forward motion) do not pass over the lowered curb at the same time. When this happens, then the car sort of "twists" and the roof sort of groans/squeaks etc, but the rear wheels pass over the curb at the same time.
Now when I reverse off the drive, the rear wheels again pass over the lowered curb at the same time, but the front wheels do not, and the groans/squeaks happen again.
Again, if I have been shopping, and reverse on to my drive, in order to empty the boot, then the rear wheels do not pass over the curb at the same time etc
So, I am wondering if all this flex in the chassis could be in your case causing the light fitting to move/twist/contort with the chassis.
As I say , it's only a thought.








Paul..


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: EOS REAR TAILIGHT DEFECT!!! (Domdog31)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Domdog31* »_supposedly the part is "backorderd" is what i was told...how the hell could it be backorderd?

Well, you bought a new model car that does not share the same tail light as other VW models. That is how it can be back-ordered. VW is trying to supply cars to meet world-wide demand, and that leaves little stock for the parts market. When the car has been in production long enough to make ramping up production on parts feasible, you will not see back-orders for such things. Until then, be patient. You are still driving a great car.


----------



## Domdog31 (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: EOS REAR TAILIGHT DEFECT!!! (gilesrulz)*

yes you are right it is a great car...only 5 months old...with a broken tailight...i have every right to be pissed...i really cant do anything about it now...until i get pulled over for having a broken tailight then ill come back on here and really speak my mind....


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: EOS REAR TAILIGHT DEFECT!!! (Domdog31)*

Given the Vehicle is technically not road worthy I would think you would be within your rights to ask your dealer for a loaner until they can supply the defective item


----------



## Domdog31 (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: EOS REAR TAILIGHT DEFECT!!! (mark_d_drake)*

good call!!! I asked...upon my request their response was "sure for #30 per day and .15 cents per mile!" we have a yellow or beige beetle for you........i wanted to sqeeze someones head so i left.....


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: EOS REAR TAILIGHT DEFECT!!! (Domdog31)*

Ridiculous... I'd ask them to contact VWoA on that..


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: EOS REAR TAILIGHT DEFECT!!! (mark_d_drake)*

VWoA can not force a dealer into giving him a loaner. 
The only real option is to go to a different dealer for service that does offer him a loaner. Or perhaps he could explain to the service manager his feelings on the matter. If they are interested in his service dollars, they may provide him with a loaner after all. It's all about having the right attitude and talking to the right people. If you go in there with the attitude that you deserve a loaner, you are unlikely to get one. But if you explain to them that your car is not road-worthy and it is of no fault of your own, that you would like to develop a service relationship with the dealer, they may see the light. If not, find another dealer to take care of your service needs.


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: EOS REAR TAILIGHT DEFECT!!! (mark_d_drake)*

I believe that most lemon laws have special provisions for "safety" items, like rear tail lights, i.e., they are taken more seriously than say a cosmetic defect. I would still contact VWoA, but I would also casually mention to the dealer that you are considering a lemon law complaint.


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: EOS REAR TAILIGHT DEFECT!!! (owr084)*

I don't think the lemon law is at all applicable here. Most states require that the defect be recurrent after 3-4 attempts at a fix. That would not be the case here, and I would suggest it would only serve to inflame the situation with the dealer.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: EOS REAR TAILIGHT DEFECT!!! (gilesrulz)*

I would expect VWoA to help here, since the problem appears not yo be with the dealer per-se, but with the ability to obtain the required part from VWofA


----------



## Domdog31 (Aug 30, 2006)

giles, i understand how to talk to people..thanks for the lesson in ethics...this is my 11th VW my family has purchased from this same dealer through the years...my sisters all have vw's and even my mom..the owner of the dealership rolls the red carpet out when we come....so the service i am getting is the best i am going to get anywhere else.....my service manager told me that it is on red status or something..meaning that the first part that arises will ship to us....as far as a loaner i am contacted VWoA now for that....


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: (Domdog31)*

Well I don't know what 'lesson in ethics' you are talking about, but obviously you are not getting the best service you could get anywhere else, because other dealers give people loaner cars without charging them. 
Like I said earlier, VWoA can not force a dealer to give you a loaner, so there is not much they can do for you. The only thing VWoA can do for you is call the dealer and ask them to give you the one. If the dealer doesn't want to give you a free loaner, you won't get one from them.


----------



## Domdog31 (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (gilesrulz)*

giles...wrong wrong wrong...BTW i got my loaner today and courtesy of VWoA...why should a dealer pay for a mft defect? its not his fault....all he does is sell the cars..and is licensed to service them...VWoA is paying for my rental because it is a mft defect...a leaky seal...giles i love ya man..but ur a newbie relax


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (Domdog31)*

Hey, glad to hear that this is at least being handled in a professional manner...


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: (Domdog31)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Domdog31* »_giles...wrong wrong wrong...BTW i got my loaner today and courtesy of VWoA...why should a dealer pay for a mft defect? its not his fault....all he does is sell the cars..and is licensed to service them...VWoA is paying for my rental because it is a mft defect...a leaky seal...giles i love ya man..but ur a newbie relax

I can only go by what I am told by VWoA. That is what they told me word for word when I made a similar request. If you had a different experience, I'm happy for it, and I'll use that information when and if I make another such request.
I'm a newbie, huh? You should get some facts along with a vocabulary and some grammar. I have better than ten years on you, am working on my third VW, and have been a member of the Vortex community for four years. As a matter of fact, I was on what there was of the internet before your voice broke. Unfortunately, there's not much new about me.


----------



## vweosdriver (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: (Domdog31)*

My dealer gave me a free loaner while a manufacturing defect was repaired on my Eos. A screw fell out of my seat trim. it's called customer goodwill.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (gilesrulz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gilesrulz* »_
I'm a newbie, huh? You should get some facts along with a vocabulary and some grammar. I have better than ten years on you, am working on my third VW, and have been a member of the Vortex community for four years. As a matter of fact, I was on what there was of the internet before your voice broke. Unfortunately, there's not much new about me.









Hey Giles, calm down man, 
While you may have been a member of Vortex for 4 years your _CURRENT_ profile shows "gilesrulz has been a member for 75 days", and I know exactly what you mean by "there's not much new about me". I first used a computer in anger in september of 1977 and am on my 10th VW product (counting one Audi)...

_Modified by mark_d_drake at 8:47 PM 1-16-2007_


_Modified by mark_d_drake at 8:50 PM 1-16-2007_


----------



## Domdog31 (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (mark_d_drake)*

part still hasnt come in...


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: (Domdog31)*

Sorry that you are having such a problem. Hopefully the part won't be long in arriving. When the dealer installs the tail light, maybe they can tell you where it was leaking. Freund was kind enough to post pix of the actual lamp assembly and the fender area where it mounts. Maybe we all can theorize where the water came from. My first guess is a failure in where the red lens is bonded to the rear of the housing, somewhere in the upper half. You said you had a dry trunk area. This would seem to indicate theat the trunk to lid seal is good. If you look at pix of the rear of the housing, there is what appears to be a large grey cap that looks like it is removable for possible replacement of the LED assembly. There could be a seal in there that might be bad. But for water to get that far means a seal failure of either of the two previously mentioned seals and the perfect angle to run under the top edge of the grey cap or a crack in the back of the housing. All of this is just my theory. How any of these conditions were created is anyone's guess. It would be interesting to know the exact cause of your problem. As I said maybe the dealer can tell when he does the repair. It would also be interesting to hear any theories from other forum members. Freund might have the best insight as he has removed these tail light assemblies and would be the most familiar with all the mountings and seals. To everyone reading this, please excuse my ramblings. I am as curious as anyone as to why this leak may be happening.


----------



## Domdog31 (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (cb391)*

i am curious as well...thanks for all the help so far


----------



## Domdog31 (Aug 30, 2006)

*EOS spare parts very hard to come by...*

It has been over 3 weeks since I ordered my tailight assembly and VW still says they cannot locate one for me. When asked "Well do you have a time frame?" They respond "We will continously update you every 5 business days" What the heck is that?!? I understand the car is fairly new but this is nuts! They dont even know where its coming from? Im just posting here if anyone knows where i can get one of these....If you all remember I am the one with the water trapped in my real tailight and it shorted out my LCD, so now im stucj driving a value-edition white jetta, w\ no heated seats in this freezing weather because of a leaky seal or whatever defect there was. I do not need an explinaition of how the part fits or why is it leaky or some longwinded explination on how to calssify a defect...just tell me where either I or VW can get this part....if not thanks anyway


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: EOS spare parts very hard to come by... (Domdog31)*

I don't know that VW would want to do warranty service this way, but...
you could get OEM Euro taillights from http://www.OEMPL.US (a forum sponsor)
I haven't bought them, because they cost $$$, but they are lightly smoked and give you rear fog lights too (with VAG-COM coding to make the fog lights turn on)
It would be sweet if they allowed you to get them through an oem retailer.








William


----------



## Domdog31 (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: EOS spare parts very hard to come by... (kghia)*

yea i wish...but they probably wont because if something happens to them again they wouldnt be under VW warranty


----------



## vweosdriver (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: EOS spare parts very hard to come by... (Domdog31)*

When I had trouble with a headlight assembly on my BMW on the third day of ownership the dealer took one off a car on the lot and I was on my way. It took two weeks for the assembly to come in.


----------



## Domdog31 (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: EOS spare parts very hard to come by... (vweosdriver)*

i wish that was the case here....i feel like VW is smirking that they tricked up into being their test dummys for the EOS and getting stuck with all the kinks and defects..... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
NOTE: My fathers 2007 Passat already has a recall...they need to replace something with the brakes.... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
20 days of waiting and still no part in sight


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: EOS spare parts very hard to come by... (Domdog31)*

Dominick:
Do the lights on the side of your car that has the water leakage problem (brake light, turn signal, etc.) still function?
Michael


----------



## Domdog31 (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: EOS spare parts very hard to come by... (PanEuropean)*

the turn signal in the sideview mirror do work yes, as does the fender light....does this make any difference?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: EOS spare parts very hard to come by... (Domdog31)*

Hi Dominick:
Sorry, I did a poor job of writing that question. What I intended to ask is this: Do the lights (turn signal, brake light, etc.) inside the rear lamp unit that the water is infiltrating currently work?


----------

